# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  wi-fi сеть

## Botanig

Купил я ноутбук. Сейчас мне вот интересно всё про wi-fi. Вот поймал какую-то *сеть wi-fi.*

Вопрос: Что можно сделатьИ Захожу я в раздел Сеть и невижу других компов кроме своего (У меня виста базик). Вопрос что можно с этой сетьи сделать, мож как-то чьи-то файлы пошерстить или посканировать компы / комп (только чем)И Кто что полезного скажетИ

----------


## SAMnite

через wi-fi можно увидеть компы, использующие также wi-fi. чтоб присоединица к беспроводной сети нужно иметь доступ. в остальном: гугл тебе в помощь ))

----------


## Botanig

Очень информативно =).

----------


## SAMnite

> Очень информативно =).


какой вопрос такой ответ :)

----------


## Botanig

Я просил программ специализированных.

----------


## Pylot

тебе для чего? для взлома?

----------


## SMARTER

Botaniq, если так, то присоединяйся к движению Варчоккеров!

----------


## Botanig

Pylot
Да..
____________

----------


## Pylot

мм, у меня есть одЫн архивчик интересный, там есть то что тебе надо, вопрос как тебе его передать

----------


## SMARTER

> Pylot
> Да..
> ____________


+3

В полку Варчоккеров прибыло!

----------


## Botanig

> мм, у меня есть одЫн архивчик интересный, там есть то что тебе надо, вопрос как тебе его передать


Ну можно на какой-нибудь файлообменник залить..

----------

